# Low rise shorts



## pecka (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi,

My GF is looking for new shorts but she's a bit desperate 'cause she's not fomfortable in traditional shorts where the waistband is above her hip bones. She is not looking for ultra low rise just something that is not up to her bellybutton. Any recomendations?

Price is no issue here - she's got my credit card.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I was under the impression that biking shorts were designed to go above the hipbones for a very specific reason- so that you don't pull 'em off if you snag on the saddle :lol:


----------



## pecka (Jul 19, 2004)

womble said:


> I was under the impression that biking shorts were designed to go above the hipbones for a very specific reason- so that you don't pull 'em off if you snag on the saddle :lol:


You may be right but since the shorts adhere to your body it's pretty hard to pull them off.
I also like to have the waistband on my hipbones and I have never had such problem with GOOD shorts in 15+ years riding.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I was being half-facetious  You see photos of good riders in baggy hipster shorts in a lot of magazines, so it's probably not a big deal.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

Does she want baggies? If so Fox's shorts are all pretty low-rise. They are higher in the back.


----------



## pecka (Jul 19, 2004)

Faybie77 said:


> Does she want baggies? If so Fox's shorts are all pretty low-rise. They are higher in the back.


Thanks, she's fine with both lycra and baggies. We'll look into Fox - how's the chamois in those BTW?


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

pecka said:


> Thanks, she's fine with both lycra and baggies. We'll look into Fox - how's the chamois in those BTW?


Pretty good. I have a pair of Liberty's that has a gel padding that is really thick. Feel funny to walk in, but are worth it. I have another pair that is my favorite (forgot the name) that I wear all the time. They just have a regular chamois.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

pecka said:


> Thanks, she's fine with both lycra and baggies. We'll look into Fox - how's the chamois in those BTW?


Try Harlotwear. Both the Loretta and the Carmen shorts are lowrise, but not "too" lowrise. Trust me, both are very flattering and look better on than depicted in the catalog shots. The chamois is very good and comfortable. I think these may be exactly what she's looking for.

http://www.harlotwear.com/loretta%20short.htm

www.harlotwear.com/carmenxshort.htm


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Terry makes lo-rise lycra, check the catalog


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

the harlot pimp


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

sportsman said:


> the harlot pimp


Just doing my part to rid the female cycling world of frumpy, uninspired, downright embarrassing clothing.

Isn't this the point where you chime in and recommend those MC Hammer shorts?


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

TVC15 said:


> Just doing my part to rid the female cycling world of frumpy, uninspired, downright embarrassing clothing.


Amen. So few bad-ass biking clothes out there. I hate that flowery pink crap. Sad. Harlot rocks.


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

Women's Sugar Short Pearl Izumi

I hate stuff above my hip bone too!

Love mine!


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

grungePoodle said:


> Amen. So few bad-ass biking clothes out there. I hate that flowery pink crap. Sad. Harlot rocks.


Worse the flowery crap, and way worse than pink, are the frighteningly bad "abstract" prints, scampy cartoon-inspired designs, and the consistently "generously" cut jerseys that are always cut way too loose in the waist; and for some crazy reason that I cannot comprehend, much _longer_ in the torso than men's jerseys -- always with that extra swoopy bit of hip-widening fabric tacked on at the end.

It's as if they're going out of their way to make chicks look ridiculous on the trail I tell ya.


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Women's boardshorts*

Try women's boardshorts. Boardshorts are designed so the sitting postion (waiting for waves) is comfortable w/o your butt showing. The sitting postion mimics the mtb ride position.

I stopped buying regular mtb shorts and now ride with boardshorts with regular roadie spandex underneath. I buy one size larger when I"m dh'ing so my armored shorts fits underneath.

http://oakley.com/women/pd/4435


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

xtremewriter said:


> I hate stuff above my hip bone too!


I concur!

NO MORE SAUSAGE CASINGS!!!


----------



## fatbottomedgurl (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree--Who wants to wear "mom shorts"? For Lycra my personal favorite are the Sugoi Evolution. Has a fabulous chamois and comes in either an 8" inseam or the shorty. Hits me below the naval.

Oakley Unit is a baggy that is pretty low rise. But-major gap for my generous hips, thin waist.

I can't find a baggy that works. Lady Di says go with a man's short. It all depends on the hip/waist ratio. I get a huge gap in the back with most shorts or pants.

Hey and the sausage casing look -- sorry that's the way it works for women with a little something extra. If you don't like it keep your eyes on the trail.:nono:


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the same build, and I've been hunting years for baggie shorts that that fit over my ginormous quads without being too big in the waist. I finally found these:

http://www.rei.com/product/748071

I'm 5'2", but the the waist is still below my navel, and they have tabs on the sides for adjusting the waist. Fit fine over my big old butt and the chamois is comfy.



fatbottomedgurl said:


> Oakley Unit is a baggy that is pretty low rise. But-major gap for my generous hips, thin waist.
> 
> I can't find a baggy that works. Lady Di says go with a man's short. It all depends on the hip/waist ratio. I get a huge gap in the back with most shorts or pants.
> 
> Hey and the sausage casing look -- sorry that's the way it works for women with a little something extra. If you don't like it keep your eyes on the trail.:nono:


----------



## DirtFlirt (May 21, 2007)

I use bib shorts and love them...I thought because they go up higher it would be worse but because they don't have a waist band there is no pressure and you don't even notice. Most companies make a variety of bib shorts so it wont be hard to find.


----------



## Indiana (Jul 3, 2007)

Ditto on the bib shorts. I've been riding for 5 years and just got hooked on them this summer. From now on it's bib shorts.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Indiana said:


> Ditto on the bib shorts. I've been riding for 5 years and just got hooked on them this summer. From now on it's bib shorts.


Bib baggies, now that would be a look.

For most of the riding I do, spandex just isn't enough protection. I met a girl on the lift this weekend who had shredded her spandex practicing for the Super D and was commenting that she was finally seeing the value of some abrasion resistant baggy shorts. Spandex is great for XC, not so great for other stuff.


----------



## curlymama (Jul 26, 2007)

I was about to post asking the same question. After having 2 kids, my tiny waist is gone so stuff that fits in the hips is too tight in the waist. Besides, I always hated stuff at my belly button and love the lower rise stuff. I just bought a pair of specialized bg lycra shorts that were on clearance at a bike shop. This is my first pair of bike shorts so I have no idea if they are any good, but they fit better than a few others I had tried. I also bought a pair of Pearl Izumi urban capris that are on sale at REI. I'll definitely have to check out the Harlet Loretta. Does anyone have the Fox girls base short?


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*harlotwear sizes run big*



TVC15 said:


> Try Harlotwear. Both the Loretta and the Carmen shorts are lowrise, but not "too" lowrise. Trust me, both are very flattering and look better on than depicted in the catalog shots. The chamois is very good and comfortable. I think these may be exactly what she's looking for.
> 
> http://www.harlotwear.com/loretta%20short.htm
> 
> www.harlotwear.com/carmenxshort.htm


I have a pair of the knicker and shorts. They are super cute but tend to slide down my hips. I bought XS in both of these. typically XS fits me well (i.e PI, Shebeest, Terry) but these run a tad bit big.


----------



## curlymama (Jul 26, 2007)

I ordered some stuff from nashbar and I got the Fox's girls base shorts and I like the way they fit for the most part (a bit big around waist, a bit tight thru butt). I also got a pair of zoic durango shorts that I really like the way they fit (a bit higher than the fox's, but just below my bellybutton) but the side pockets seem to be facing backwards. I'm not familiar with biking clothes and I'm thinking that this is how they are designed?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

These are what you want:










CLick here for more info on floyd shorts.

Friggin awesome.


----------



## akitablue (May 5, 2007)

I love Terry's clothing... it's all women's specific:
http://www.terrybicycles.com/produc...ling+Bottoms&gclid=CPnHrYDK7Y0CFRGCGgodritjtQ


----------

